# Vision by Umbrella Mods



## BigGuy (19/7/22)

VISION RBA
Material：
Medical grade 316 SS and food grade PCTG
Size：
Height：39.3mm
Drip tip height：6mm/10.6mm
Airflow pins：0.9*2, 1.2*2, 1.8*2, 2.1*2, blind pin*1
Detail：
1. Vision RBA has a unique airflow route, air travels from the top of the RBA to the side of the
coil. This will achieve one of the best airflow experiences you’ve even seen on a RBA for boro
devices.
2. MTL and RDL drip tips comes with the package and the base is 510 compatible.
3. The side and bottom of the RBA is totally sealed off so that means absolutely 0 condensation
in your device. We care about protecting your device as much as you.
4. Fill plug can be opened from front and side, you can easily refill in different sides.
5. True MTL+RDL experience

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vision-rba-by-umbrella-mods

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## adriaanh (19/7/22)

BigGuy said:


> VISION RBA
> Material：
> Medical grade 316 SS and food grade PCTG
> Size：
> ...


Will this work on the Pulse AIO, seen it needs a BB 510?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/7/22)

adriaanh said:


> Will this work on the Pulse AIO, seen it needs a BB 510?



No @adriaanh it won't.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (19/7/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> No @adriaanh it won't.


hi Yes it does you can see a video of it working on the sir vape facebook page

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

